# 3 Bank Enclosure Renovated To 2 With Heat Cords



## The_Geeza (Dec 14, 2013)

So this older enclosure I decided to change from 3 to 2 and add the heat cord under tile method.
Old Enclosure






Bit of Routering




Cut out for top 2 enclosures making 1




Tiles and Hatch fitted












And Fitting the usual perches....Happy how this has turned out and all done in a day and $56 only spent


----------



## coastal-shagg (Dec 14, 2013)

looks great mate


----------



## Porkbones (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks good.im thinking of going heat cord for my next enclosure build/conversion. What wattage is ur heat cord and what do u do with the excess? The 1 at our local pet shop the length is 6mtrs


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 14, 2013)

This enclosure has 2x 4.3m 25w.... And I draw the length out before I router... Will post pics tomoz showing length I had left


----------



## Porkbones (Dec 14, 2013)

Cool.with the length u do have left what do u do with it?? Does it matter too much on how close each run of the cord is to itself?obviously within reason of course as ur not gonna have each run 10cm apart lol.also what brand of cord is yours


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 15, 2013)

Porkbones said:


> Cool.with the length u do have left what do u do with it?? Does it matter too much on how close each run of the cord is to itself?obviously within reason of course as ur not gonna have each run 10cm apart lol.also what brand of cord is yours


Funny you should say that......u run the cord 20/25 mm spacing's...25mm is the max as u wont get the required heat in tile any larger....I mark out on a board or paper the tile and run enough runs so all the cord up to the heat marks r under the tile (no spare) only the plug and cable........also don't forget to router a slot in ht middle for the thermo probe...c Pic....Pete


----------



## Porkbones (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh cool.thanks for that.i will need to find the same type of cord as u.like I said our local pet shop cord is 6mtrs in length the urs brand. So ur thermostat probe is underneath the tile with ur cord,if u set ur thermostat to say 34 do u find ontop of the tile is 34? Or do u set it a bit hotter to get ontop of the tile 34. Sorry for questions am currently using heat lamp and heat mat.never used a cord b4


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 15, 2013)

Porkbones said:


> Oh cool.thanks for that.i will need to find the same type of cord as u.like I said our local pet shop cord is 6mtrs in length the urs brand. So ur thermostat probe is underneath the tile with ur cord,if u set ur thermostat to say 34 do u find ontop of the tile is 34? Or do u set it a bit hotter to get ontop of the tile 34. Sorry for questions am currently using heat lamp and heat mat.never used a cord b4


Ill pm all the testing I've done and details when I get 2 secs k... I will also up date a pic of the probe etc from the back which I'm fitting tomoz


----------



## Porkbones (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh cool.that would be great thanks for that


----------



## dragondragon (Dec 17, 2013)

What if your using one cord for more than one enclosure


----------



## dragondragon (Dec 17, 2013)

I was wondering where to put the probe thanks this helps a lot


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 17, 2013)

[MENTION=33265]dragondragon[/MENTION] .... I will finish this post later today as enclosure will be completed and tests done and will fill u all in with the answers to your questions


----------



## dragondragon (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks I need to buy new wood for my enclosure now to do it your way what sealer do you use to hold down the tile. Your converted enclosure looks good the snake going in the top must feel like a king with his double story enclosure.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok lets finish the thread off lol  @Porkbones @dragondragon .......If u look at both black and white routered enclosure floors there is an extra slot in the middle that is for the probe to be inserted from the rear wall via a hole that u will drill, I then push in and just tape in place (c pic)
Regarding 2 enclosure and 1 cord , I have done this before but the bottom tile that was above the cold tiled floor always was 2 deg lower so had to put a thin piece of polystyrene under (so u have to do some testing)....in the perfect world 2xcords and stats work best......THO if u c in the pics of the power board set ups on both black and white enclosures I am using 1 x stat for the 2 x cords in the black one and 4 x cords in my 4 x bank stimi enclosures (which r in anuva thread)...all testing is done and I get constant tems for all tiles.
The answer but u will have to test regarding setting stats temps is that I have found I have to set 2 deg higher to obtain the required temp ....eg stat is 36 giving me a 34 deg max then it drops to 32 before reheating but it will be constant temp if u use a digital pulse stat...OK worn out now so here r some pics...any questions plz ask im here to help 
4 x Stimi Bank (I love the idea I can switch any enclosures of at any time)




Resent reno...(Was sweating it out regarding how much cord I had left lol  )




As u can c I just push probe in and tape up




And all clean and ready to go (just waiting on the extremely poisonous silicone to dry out before snakes go in  )



@dragondragon ..cant help u with the silicone answer as there was a huge debate on here last week and if u wana be fully safe just use aquarium silicone (I do use bathroom sealant due to the colour ) but that's my choice and been using it for many a yr here and in the UK with no problems...all to there own...check and c if u can find the thread and have a read yourself and make your own mind up......OKIDOKI Bye From ME.......Pete


----------



## Porkbones (Dec 17, 2013)

Mate looks good.but alas I have further questions lol what wattage cord do u run? And I didnt see a thermometer probe ontop of the tile. R u still yet to secure 1 to the top of the tile?? And was ur cord the 4.3 mtr length( not sure if u have already said ,can't b bothered to close this box down to check lol )


----------



## Porkbones (Dec 17, 2013)

Yep just went through ur posts and seen the wattage and length of cords lol


----------



## Jimie (Dec 17, 2013)

very nice


----------



## dragondragon (Dec 18, 2013)

My enclosure isn't gonna be done for a while end of next year is when I need it I'm unsure what I'm gonna do but I was thinking of doing a few small ones the same size for some pygmy's I'm getting and maybe a few other ants if I have space I might make 9 with a heat cord for each level. I got so many things to make next year I'm going to be busy.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 18, 2013)

Porkbones said:


> Mate looks good.but alas I have further questions lol what wattage cord do u run? And I didnt see a thermometer probe ontop of the tile. R u still yet to secure 1 to the top of the tile?? And was ur cord the 4.3 mtr length( not sure if u have already said ,can't b bothered to close this box down to check lol )


If u use a 300x300 tile then use the 4.3m / 25w cord..... If bigger tile then go the 6m ( can't remember wattage off top of my head).... And my probe is already fitted ( c one of the pics ).... Just slid in the center slot I routered.... I then use an infa red gun to test top of tile temps.... Read thread again as all the info is in there lol


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 18, 2013)

Porkbones said:


> Yep just went through ur posts and seen the wattage and length of cords lol


Dam just seen this ha ha


----------



## Porkbones (Dec 18, 2013)

Yea I knew slot ws for stat probe and was wondering bout the thermometer if u siliconed it dwn to the tile surface so u knew what the actual surface temp was.but u use a gun I see.thanks for all the tips. And ur enclosures look great too


----------

